

Can someone with Google Places ties help me out? - metaprinter
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Places/thread?tid=5b78eb5d425d1d28&hl=en&fid=5b78eb5d425d1d280004b784b25f6712

======
metaprinter
Whoever left the comment, then erased it, thank you. The contact led me down
the right path.

